# Picture thread



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll make a minimalist contribution:


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I can't wait for StLukesGuild to weigh in on this thread...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

-


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> delete...struggling w/ pics


When you see the pic in Google images, click on it, then click on the instruction that says 'view original image', copy the url, and you'll see a little icon above for inserting pictures... :tiphat:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 17230
View attachment 17231


I don't get them all by the way....


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> I don't get them all by the way....


Really? I thought they were pretty obvious.

I love the music of John Alieneyeballcloud.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> I'll make a minimalist contribution:
> 
> View attachment 17198


_Ahhhh! *It is empty!*_


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> View attachment 17232
> View attachment 17232
> View attachment 17233
> View attachment 17234


Double-dose of Shaw and a doner kebab with fish...a perfect combo!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Random pictures, eh?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Double-dose of Shaw and a doner kebab with fish...a perfect combo!


Not on a Friday if the doner contains meat!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

A short one.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

of


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another more modern version


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another quickie


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ten Characters


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Taggart said:


> View attachment 17254
> View attachment 17255
> View attachment 17256
> 
> ...


The "of" totally gave it away. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Feathers said:


> The "of" totally gave it away. :lol:


Wish I had a clue like that with some of the others that have got me foxed.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weird. gotta say something, 'message too short.' Here, now:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> View attachment 17245
> View attachment 17246


Tsk, Tsk, two languages.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Another more modern version
> 
> View attachment 17259
> View attachment 17260


Still, TWO languages!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Some of these seem to require highly creative pronounciations.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...............................................


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 17284
> 
> View attachment 17285
> 
> ...


Beer skate? Lager jump?...sorry, not getting this one...


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm so curious about the ones I can't get. >_< Can you guys post the "answer key" in white letters at the bottom from now on so I can check it if I don't get it? I promise I won't look until I've tried my best to figure it out. 

Edit: Actually never mind, it'd just take the fun away.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Feathers said:


> I'm so curious about the ones I can't get. >_< Can you guys post the "answer key" in white letters at the bottom from now on so I can check it if I don't get it? I promise I won't look until I've tried my best to figure it out.
> 
> Edit: Actually never mind, it'd just take the fun away.


It's only now that I realize there is anything to "get" here in the first place. I thought it was just a fun thread for random pictures. Looking through them now, I don't get a single one of them.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Looking through them now, I don't get a single one of them.


Try these shorter ones! 









another one:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Feathers said:


> Try these shorter ones!
> 
> View attachment 17295
> 
> ...


Ah, those well known twin composers, Flag and Pole!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Double-dose of Shaw and a doner kebab with fish...a perfect combo!





Taggart said:


> Not on a Friday if the doner contains meat!


It's a Taco, not a kebab.

Still doesn't help me get the composer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Beer skate? Lager jump?...sorry, not getting this one...


The first two attachments didn't seem to work... John bar beer ollie


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Feathers said:


> Try these shorter ones!
> 
> View attachment 17295
> 
> ...


United Kingdom and Hairdresser...very well known composers


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The first two attachments didn't seem to work... John bar beer ollie


Thanks for the assistance - I'd never have got the 'ollie' though.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> It's a Taco, not a kebab.
> 
> Still doesn't help me get the composer


(George Bernard Shaw x 2) + Taco + Fish = Shaws Taco Fish


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> (George Bernard Shaw x 2) + Taco + Fish = Shaws Taco Fish


OOOOOHHHHHHHH.....

Now I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Some of these seem to require highly creative pronounciations.


That's quite sad that no one tried to understand my pictures or at least like them. /Abandon thread


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Arsakes said:


> That's quite sad that no one tried to understand my pictures or at least like them. /Abandon thread


Yours are quite challenging! Give us a hint maybe?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

That's quite sad that no one tried to understand my pictures or at least like them. /Abandon thread

I'm trying, but I can't make much out of 'Cat-Oboe-Cogs'


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 17265
> 
> View attachment 17266
> 
> ...


Nope...no way I'm getting this one...gives us a clue...pretty please!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol:
Well, there is no hint. Grasp it or leave it!
Alright. Revelation time: 
The first one is kind of cool American life of 70s
The second one is a magic oboe played by the cat. It leads to manipulation of men in doing corporative/organizational works (Fantasy)!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

.............................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> That's quite sad that no one tried to understand my pictures or at least like them. /Abandon thread


Titling the thread 'Rebus' would have helped a titch 
evidently, it has been around since heraldry in the middle ages!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Song title*

_(popular)_ *Song Title..* 
Here is the link / answer.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Feathers said:


> Try these shorter ones!
> 
> View attachment 17295
> 
> ...


Don't get this one either, I fear.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

PetrB said:


> _(popular)_ *Song Title..*


The animated version is even better http://i.imgur.com/H4zat.gif

This thread could kill, post 3 entirely random images and you'll likely give someone an aneurysm from trying to guess the connection.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

quack said:


> This thread could kill, post 3 entirely random images and you'll likely give someone an aneurysm from trying to guess the connection.


I thought that was the point of the thread!

PS If people are wondering how you post just a picture - write something - say 10 characters - highlight it, click on the A in the toolbar which gives you text colours, and set the colour to white - voila the text "disappears"!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Tsk, Tsk, two languages.


Remember, according to Alexandre Dumas, 'Every man has two countries - his own, and FRANCE!'*

* Reigning Champion in the 'Most Annoying Quote Ever' Cup League.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The most easy one?
View attachment 17312

Last name only.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sound of trumpets


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Did we do this one?

View attachment 17315
View attachment 17316
View attachment 17317


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Arsakes said:


> That's quite sad that no one tried to understand my pictures or at least like them. /Abandon thread


I tried, but failed. I only liked the ones I could "get".

Apologies.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For the record, mine (in order of appearance):

Glass
Viv (Richards) + Aldi
Bear + (Bruce) Lee + Oz
Wolf + Ferrari
Shaws + Taco + Fish


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Highlight between the arrows for the answer:

->Virgil (Tibbs) + Thomson<-


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> View attachment 17318
> View attachment 17319
> 
> 
> ...


Well, even with the answer available I STILL don't get it. Or a single one of any of the others. Perhaps Mr Poitier knocked me on the head with that vicious looking stick of his, or perhaps I have the wrong cultural background.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

There's meant to be a narrative to the pictures? 

Shaws-Taco-Fish is inspired, Nereffid!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine was Talk-A-Meet(ing)-Sue....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Nope...no way I'm getting this one...gives us a clue...pretty please!


I wasn't quite following the model of do a pun with a name. Rather, I was giving a kind of meme. All that boisterous Soviet propoganda particularly of Stalin, and Shostakovich covering his face with annoyance/shame at it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Last two photos have something in common, in case nobody notices.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey, your second photo is a place not far from us - been there, done that, got the teeshirt...

But - duh! - I still have no idea what it means!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Hey, your second photo is a place not far from us - been there, done that, got the teeshirt...
> 
> But - duh! - I still have no idea what it means!


The composer on the bottom is Orlando Gibbons, and the primates featured directly above are: ....

I honestly don't know what that place is. It looks nice though. I found it in searching for renaissance things for a photo, and thought it looked nice.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> The composer on the bottom is Orlando Gibbons, and the primates featured directly above are: ....


Thanks, Clavichorder. 
And the lynx, and the lock-up at Walsingham?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks, Clavichorder.
> And the lynx, and the lock-up at Walsingham?


No relationship to each other, that's the only thing, sorry for potential confusion, lol.

Ah Walsingham. Yes, I was looking for images of Walsingham variations manuscript.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Right! It's a gorgeous place. In fact, we bought the tape of the Mass of St John Crysostom there that nearly caused me to crash my car in smiling serenity on the way back...
There is a Russian Orthodox shrine in the old railway station, as well as the Catholic & Anglican shrines, and the atmosphere of kindness & love is so palpable. I imagine that any place of pilgrimage for people of any faith has the same wonderful ambience. Love is catching...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

quack said:


> The animated version is even better http://i.imgur.com/H4zat.gif
> 
> This thread could kill, post 3 entirely random images and you'll likely give someone an aneurysm from trying to guess the connection.


Ouch! The man's manhood must be made of steel. Poor cracker!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Answer (highlight): -> Rims + key + Core + sack + off <-


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

You forgot:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Ouch! The man's manhood must be made of steel. Poor cracker!


No crackers were hurt in the making of this gif.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Answer: Corn - Gold


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Feathers said:


> View attachment 17342
> 
> View attachment 17344


Glad to see there's more of the latter than the former!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Answer: Olive - EA - Mess - Yawn


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Trout said:


> View attachment 17353


Took me a while to realize the guy's yawning. :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

> Purse y G Ranger <















> Holster No ER = Holst <


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Two for one









> Chopin Liszt <

A variant on the above with one of the same and a different one ( You need to be British to get it?)









> Drunk or p**t = Brahms & Liszt <


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

> Wall Ton <


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I sort of missed the point of the thread didn't I? Oh well...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

(Two-parter. Can only do 5 images per post)



















?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

(part 2)



















!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mousse S wave super elk nib?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Rather obvious one.....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mousse S wave super elk nib?


Never realised we had so many 'Athenian' members, cos it's all Greek to me!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

very easy!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> (part 2)
> 
> View attachment 17393
> View attachment 17392
> ...


I reached the answer with great difficulty.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> I reached the answer with great difficulty.


And the answer is, "Super Moose-Art!"


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Never realised we had so many 'Athenian' members, cos it's all Greek to me!


It's German actually! :devil:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> No crackers were hurt in the making of this gif.


Lol, would you eat that Ritz after it had been used like that (though scale would have Putin there a Tiny Man?) -- or follow the 'ten second rule.' or what?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> It's German actually! :devil:


Sure it's not double dutch?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> (part 2)
> 
> View attachment 17393
> View attachment 17392
> ...


Okay, Nereffid, I've sat on this one two long! Put me outta my misery, please! That's the answer, but what was the question (and what was the answer too!)?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Okay, Nereffid, I've sat on this one two long! Put me outta my misery, please! That's the answer, but what was the question (and what was the answer too!)?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

I haven't quite figured out what this thread is all about yet, but can I just thank Mahlerian for posting the link above to the Hagen's LvB Op. 135 / IV)? I really am quite taken by the 'metallic' timbre of the opening section due to a judicious avoidance of vibrato (especially the vla and vcl).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

< Germaine Taillefaire >


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


>


Okay, so I got the Haagens-daaz chocolate string quartet bit, I think! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> It's only now that I realize there is anything to "get" here in the first place. I thought it was just a fun thread for random pictures. Looking through them now, I don't get a single one of them.


Copy that, BrianVds!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> I haven't quite figured out what this thread is all about yet, but can I just thank Mahlerian for posting the link above to the Hagen's LvB Op. 135 / IV)? I really am quite taken by the 'metallic' timbre of the opening section due to a judicious avoidance of vibrato (especially the vla and vcl).


The unnanounced (missed / missing) element of the OP is that these are all some form of a REBUS....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebus


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Ah! Capisco !!!
Add two pictures (haven't worked out yet how to post images): 
a) A penny coin
b) Newton munching an apple.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

OK, OK, OK ..... ! And each of the above postings (8 pages of 'em) is a composer? I get the early minimalist one now (a picture of a wine glass)! Jeez, I'm slow. Never mind, better late than never. So, who is the very first one? (radishes, red high-heeled shoe, a muppet character ...)?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

How do I go about finding the answers without exposing my ... ahem ... lack of 'lateral thinking' capabilities?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

ahammel said:


> View attachment 17227
> View attachment 17228
> View attachment 17229


Straw-Bald guy-Carving ski? OK, a composer or musician ending with '...ski'?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

OK, got it. *Stra*w-*Vin* Diesel-Carving *ski*.
Blimey.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> So, who is the very first one? (radishes, red high-heeled shoe, a muppet character ...)?


There are two composers in the first one. Those are beets, not radishes.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For those still having trouble with my two-parter:



> String Quartet No. 16 (Beethoven)
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> ...


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

texttetxtetxt, ugh


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> For those still having trouble with my two-parter:


I _get _it?

Is the mooses head Beethoven? 

It must be all in there, though, Mahlerian got it. I'm just no use at that kind of puzzle.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I _get _it?
> 
> Is the mooses head Beethoven?
> 
> It must be all in there, though, Mahlerian got it. I'm just no use at that kind of puzzle.


Mousse, S, sine (wave): Muss es sein?

S, moose, sign: Es muss sein!

By the way, PDQ Bach has a string quartet called "The Moose", which asks the question, "Is it a moose?" Apparently the question is answered by a trombone.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ooh! I want a go!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> Ooh! I want a go!
> 
> View attachment 17485


Was Titian a composer?  Something by Titian, then...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> Mousse, S, sine (wave): Muss es sein?
> 
> S, moose, sign: Es muss sein!


That's clever!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Not as wicked as Nereffid, I know...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What happened to that lovely new habit of putting the answer in for us thickos?
I mean, I admit I haven't heard of Al Rainbowcake and Confession Phoneleg.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

<*Ma*(mmy) *layers* *sin* *phone **knees * > :devil: :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

> Surge-Rack-Man-in off<


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> > Surge-Rack-Man-in off<


<Rack!> Very classy! :lol:


----------

